

Clever Algorithms, Nature-Inspired Programming Recipes in Ruby - eterps
http://www.cleveralgorithms.com

======
jasonb05
I just pressed "publish" on this book only hours ago. I'm happy to answer any
questions.

From the back cover:

Implementing an Artificial Intelligence algorithm is difficult. Algorithm
descriptions may be incomplete, inconsistent, and distributed across a number
of papers, chapters and even websites. This can result in varied
interpretations of algorithms, undue attrition of algorithms, and ultimately
bad science.

This book is an effort to address these issues by providing a handbook of
algorithmic recipes drawn from the fields of Metaheuristics, Biologically
Inspired Computation and Computational Intelligence, described in a complete,
consistent, and centralized manner. These standardized descriptions were
carefully designed to be accessible, usable, and understandable. Most of the
algorithms described were originally inspired by biological and natural
systems, such as the adaptive capabilities of genetic evolution and the
acquired immune system, and the foraging behaviors of birds, bees, ants and
bacteria. An encyclopedic algorithm reference, this book is intended for
research scientists, engineers, students, and interested amateurs.

Each algorithm description provides a working code example in the Ruby
Programming Language. Source code and additional resources can be downloaded
from the books companion website online at <http://www.CleverAlgorithms.com>

EDIT:

Forgot to mention the book is in paperback, free PDF, and free online as a
webpage. You can also fork the content on github at
<https://github.com/jbrownlee/CleverAlgorithms>

